# White Plains Expo



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

I am wondering if anybody is going the the White Plains NY expo. i am interested in tincs, leucs, thumbs, auratus and anthyoni/tricolor. Also plants.Let me kow


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Just sent you a pm


----------

